# Biggest group of wuss men in the world (vid



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

doubt you can make it through their whole vid.........pathetic!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_uRIMUBnvw


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Dear God, wtf touchy feeling crap is that?!

Where do you find this shit?


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I lasted about 2.3 seconds. ick. <delete>


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> doubt you can make it through their whole vid.........pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damm, the only pussy that video is going to get them is one hell of a hairy one......


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gawd...scary that...even more scary that matt found it :lol:

and whats with the loads of "I fell down the uglytree and didnt miss a branch on the way down" men ?

If they wanted it to appear even remotly sincere atleast throw some 6packs and a nice set of buns in there!

Gheezus if ya'll going to apologize then atleast do it looking like something eadible instead of pukable

***** SIGH ******


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt, send my dog back, remove me from your contacts list, and shoot yourself in the face!!!
And give me back by 5 seconds that I wasted on that video.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

thats gotta be a forming cult


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it's a scam to sucker chicks into giving up the poon.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Must have lost something without sound. LOL


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Weirdly insulting, a bunch of men proclaiming women are their equals......as if we didn't already know that.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm am now stupider for having watched what little I could of that video.


----------



## Matt Covey (Feb 27, 2011)

Honestly, has anyone watched the full eight minutes?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt Covey said:


> Honestly, has anyone watched the full eight minutes?


Couldn't do it . It's like the video version of Chinese Water Torture . None of those guys would know what to do with poon if they had it .


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

lol @ "Im sorry we really on logic...."


I bet those guys add their wifes last name to theirs, drive a hybrid, wear birkenstocks or crocs, only use macs, dont allow their sons to play contact sports, would never own a gun.......im sure there is more


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

sam wilks said:


> thats gotta be a forming cult


I expect that if there is one that it's based upon Polyamorism.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I have decided to use this video for evil  it does have a purpose!

Reaction was as expected. Got my ex to watch it, I've never seen someone look so f'ing baffled in my life...mission accomplished.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

probably from arizona


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I wonder if this is an off shoot from those primal screaming guys.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> probably from arizona




no way, everyone here owns guns, recycling isnt very popular, republicans run things, and I rarely see a hybrid on the road, and there are more cowboys than hippies.....(only state more manly is TX and we are like their little brother)




it would be the east or west coast where homeless people get treated like kings, gun owners are viewed as criminals, and if a burglar breaks in your house you are expected to try to escape instead of shooting them


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I tried to watch it....got a lot farther than most...1:34....probably the record for any guy here for which I am not proud of myself.I'm probably on double secret probation now......but if the enemy ever catches me and tries to torture me, I know I can take at 1:34 of pure pain.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I watched about 25 seconds, that was enough...

I showed it to my girlfriend, and she said those guys are -aggots, and shut it off after about 10 seconds...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Pete Stevens said:


> I tried to watch it....got a lot farther than most...1:34....probably the record for any guy here for which I am not proud of myself.I'm probably on double secret probation now......but if the enemy ever catches me and tries to torture me, I know I can take at 1:34 of pure pain.


It's ok, my ex husband watched 3 1/2 minutes of it waiting for "the punch line" - it made my day.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Pete Stevens said:


> I tried to watch it....got a lot farther than most...1:34....probably the record for any guy here for which I am not proud of myself.I'm probably on double secret probation now......but if the enemy ever catches me and tries to torture me, I know I can take at 1:34 of pure pain.


If it makes you feel better I made it to about 4 minutes . At about 3:50 there's a part where the guy apologizes for davalueing women's intuition over logic . That cracked me up . 

Never saw so many spokey looking guys with speech impediments .


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

just reaffirms why i think the "canine lounge" is a complete oxymoron and a waste of working dog bandwidth but will always get sarcastic comments from too many people with too much time on their hands....my only reason for wasting some time and writing is a rot knocked one of my loose teeth out and i'm on novacaine right now


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Rick's just hurt because his debut on that video was put to shame by most of the WDF community 

It's entertainment. I had a lot of fun using that video this morning on a few friends with some hilarious results. Should have video'ed them like the reactions to some of the shock videos online. How else would I have found something like that? I mean, I wouldn't even know where to start or how you'd find such comedic gold on Youtube. 

Besides, it's the weekend. Those of us with no social life need some form of entertainment to help with having "too much time on our hands".


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

Vid won't load.

However, based on the title of the post, I'm assuming it's a vid of either a session of congress and / or the senate.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

15 seconds and I need someone to poke out both my eyes with an ice pick and then follow up on my ear drums.
I'll be the first to admit that wimmins are pretty cool......but DAMN! 
Now I've got this burning, smelly gurp in my throat and can't get it back down.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Very touching and heart felt! I never knew of the atrocities women endured throughout their history. Let this be a lesson to all men and show your gratitude through respect and kindness to all those with a missing appendage. Great video


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Several men speaking about respecting & loving women. Would have been watchable if they weren't all looking like a bunch of brain washed *******. 
Thank God I got a strong stomach. That crap nearly made me lose my coffee.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This was their last resort, as they get no pussy at all. Every woman that they have had more than one date with were all over 300 pounds. I want to respond with a video from all of us asking them with fancy words and flowery tones to please neuter themselves.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Right after the opening title said "Dear Woman" I didn't see anything about Make me a sammich so I clicked off it. 
I mean if they wanted to get the message across to woman why put it on the interweb? Not everybody has internet in the kitchen :|


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff, I think you're onto something. How about this for the dialogue.

"I wonder if they would be so inclined to acquiesce to my request for the expeditious & immediate removal of those erroneously placed penile & testicular organs on their respective anatomies if applicable, and for said organs to be placed in in positions better suited to their carriers, such as the upper quarters of their respective rectums."

Think they'd get the picture:twisted:?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If we could get like 50 of us to write some good shit like that and video it and have someone put it together for us, that would be pretty funny.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

jeremy anderson said:


> Right after the opening title said "Dear Woman" I didn't see anything about Make me a sammich so I clicked off it.
> I mean if they wanted to get the message across to woman why put it on the interweb? Not everybody has internet in the kitchen :|


I have! :-\"


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Sandra King said:


> I have! :-\"


But how did you type that with oven mitts on? Someones not doing there job :evil:


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

jeremy anderson said:


> But how did you type that with oven mitts on? Someones not doing there job :evil:


No Sir, it's voice activated. :mrgreen:


----------



## Johannes Gilbertson (Jul 4, 2009)

:sad::sad:


Matt Grosch said:


> no way, everyone here owns guns, recycling isnt very popular, republicans run things, and I rarely see a hybrid on the road, and there are more cowboys than hippies.....(only state more manly is TX and we are like their little brother)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I hate to say it Matt but you are correct. I was born in the great state of Texas but grew up in the Boston area. I even went to high school in Cambridge.  So I can say from experience you are on the money. *

*That video really made me nauseous. Those dopes are too obtuse to understand no woman would want their MAN to behave that way. *

*You are SICK dude, but that's why I enjoy reading your posts! *


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Lasted about 30 seconds on the first try, the guy with english accent was more irritating than the other one.

Then I fast forwarded a bit to see if there is a catch (and seems there is - the whole video is it), then clicked off.

Just one question - are these guys virgins?

Reminds me kind of a guy that used to post here, forgot the name, he always managed to get some gay looking guys wearing cheerleader outfits. I always thought to myself, I hope I never get THAT bored to intentionally seek that crap out.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

wow, none of them look like child molesters at all... :roll:


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

kendell jones said:


> wow, none of them look like child molesters at all... :roll:


haha I lol'd :lol:


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

=; ....................................


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

I've gotta get me one of these manly men


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

kendell jones said:


> I've gotta get me one of these manly men


Me too, I need a new mat in front of my front door...


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

All a girl really wants is to find a strong man that values her as an equal and makes up for the years of rape and abuse men have imposed on women. 

But seriously, anyone know where I can find a guy like this? I've apparently been looking in all the wrong places.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

kendell jones said:


> All a girl really wants is to find a strong man that values her as an equal and makes up for the years of rape and abuse men have imposed on women.
> 
> But seriously, anyone know where I can find a guy like this? I've apparently been looking in all the wrong places.


Here you go Kendell, 
http://www.consciousmen.com/
I think Arjuna Ardagh is what you're looking for? ;-)


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

what......the.......f. I read the responses and forwarded to 25 seconds and lasted about 2 after that. what.......the......f


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Here you go Kendell,
> http://www.consciousmen.com/
> I think Arjuna Ardagh is what you're looking for? ;-)


did you register to be on their new video of the "most extraordinary men alive on the planet, people who are on the leading edge of the evolutionary expression of a new masculinity"??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

kendell jones said:


> did you register to be on their new video of the "most extraordinary men alive on the planet, people who are on the leading edge of the evolutionary expression of a new masculinity"??


When I read that, I thought "that sounds like me" 
but I was afraid if I joined I'd just intimate all the rest of the
"extraordinary men alive on the planet" VBG
Do you want me to try to hook you and Arjuna up?
If he's not your type the other guy might be available?
His name is GAY. I don't mean he has a gay name. I mean his actual name is GAY. You can't make this stuff up


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> When I read that, I thought "that sounds like me"
> but I was afraid if I joined I'd just intimate all the rest of the
> "extraordinary men alive on the planet" VBG
> Do you want me to try to hook you and Arjuna up?
> ...


um yeah...I saw that. What the hell kind of parent names their kid GAY? I would love to hear what happened to him growing up to know how he ended up like this. 

I can't decide between the two, they're both just so dreamy.


----------

